# Quick stick - lock?



## Jimmy2020 (Oct 17, 2020)

Hi folks,
Purchased a brand new 826 OAE a month ago. No snow yet but was familiarizing myself with the machine and noticed that the directional chute will not lock when using the quick stick left or right. It locks in the up/down function. Is this normal? Doesn't seem normal...

It's brand new but had to beg borrow and steal to get a buddy truck and get it home from the hardware store. So returning it, although I will, is a tricky endeavor.
Thanks all for any input, hoping it's a simple fix or otherwise it is a major flaw if vibrates left and right on its own.
Thanks.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

There is an adjustment under the dashboard to tighten that up and the dealer can tell you how to do that or one of the members here will tell you.


----------



## Jimmy2020 (Oct 17, 2020)

leonz said:


> There is an adjustment under the dashboard to tighten that up and the dealer can tell you how to do that or one of the members here will tell you.


Anyone familiar with the fix for this?
Is it openly accessible just under the plastic dash or does the dash need to be removed?
J


----------



## Mr. JT Monk (Oct 27, 2020)

Take a look under the control panel. Most adjustments can be seen under it from what I see.
Also, take the single bolt off the plastic cover over the chute rotation gears and see it they are meshing properly and if the chute latch to them is properly positioned.

See P.22 in this pdf, It should be the same on your machine. .
.https://images.homedepot-static.com/catalog/pdfImages/c3/c3dc9f97-41a6-4236-8803-beb1040d7081.pdf


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Here is the service manual for an earlier model. The quick stick is probably very similar if not exactly what you've got. The manual goes into great detail on the quick stick.
Toro service manual


----------



## Mr. JT Monk (Oct 27, 2020)

I'm thinking the cable to the chute latch is loose and not engaging the latch. It shows the adjustment of the latch cable for these newer Power Max models on P.22 of the pdf link I posted.


----------



## Jimmy2020 (Oct 17, 2020)

Mr. JT Monk said:


> Take a look under the control panel. Most adjustments can be seen under it from what I see.
> Also, take the single bolt off the plastic cover over the chute rotation gears and see it they are meshing properly and if the chute latch to them is properly positioned.
> 
> See P.22 in this pdf, It should be the same on your machine. .
> .https://images.homedepot-static.com/catalog/pdfImages/c3/c3dc9f97-41a6-4236-8803-beb1040d7081.pdf


Thanks guys appreciate it. 10cm on forecast for tomorrow. Giddy up!


----------

